# tank updates



## turfguy02 (Apr 10, 2014)

I haven't post in a while and want to share some pictures on my tank as well as share a little trick I think I came up with. I took a power head pump and hooked and tube from my air to the outlet (see picture). after I did that all my plants took off growing like crazy. as anyone done similar? if so how did it work for you? pictures didn't come out as clear as I would have liked, water really isn't cloudy at all. hope you like them!


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Tanks looks very nice, great job.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful pictures. Fully illuminated, or flash?


----------



## turfguy02 (Apr 10, 2014)

Flash was on but I am not sure how much difference there would.be either way. I will take a few with just the tank light on.


----------



## johnnyringo791 (Dec 19, 2014)

So I just re-did my 55g tank. 50% sand 50% quartz pea gravel. All my plants are planted in the sand with a few right on the edge of the gavel sand bed split. I think that in the future as I clean the tank and I lose enough sand that eventually it will be come completely gravel. So hard keeping the sand looking nice. But I digress. I'm new here and wanted to show some pictures of my planted 55g tank.  hope you enjoy. I have lots of parrot feather and grasses along with a few java ferns behind the piers and the.new I don't know what the front plants are but the plants are doing great great even though I've had a brown "algae" bloom.
so with the plants I have 4 neon tetras, 3 zebra danios, 5 rosy barbs, 5 headlight (lamp eye) tetras 1 African dwarf claw frog ando 3-6 ghost shrimp. After I get the nitrites and ammonia levels right I'll be adding 3 clown loaches, 2 pygmy synodontis, 5 rainbow fork tails and 5 leopard corys.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Johnny;Don't vacum the sand,just hover above it as crap won't settle into it!.
Turf:by injecting air you are also adding the natural balance of co2 and benefitting plants.Not to mention at night plants respire and actually use O2 so your powerhead injection helps your plants even at night!
Good looking tank and nice pics.
Both the tanks in this thread look great!


----------



## johnnyringo791 (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks Coral! I did that Thursday I guess when I did a 5g water change. I took just the tubing and ran it over the sand just sucking up the loone stuff. The worse problem was occasionally it would suck up a rock and they are a bear to get out of the tube. Lol
Turf, I tried to look at the pictures of your tank but it keeps telling me the "picture is missing."


----------

